# Oil powered central heating



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Has anyone got any views on this...we are thinking of moving into the country and a lot of properties are not on mains gas. I was wondering how the costs compare and about issues regarding reliability, smells etc :?:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

We're looking at doing the same.

A friend who has it told me that it costs about Â£200-Â£300 per year to fill the oil tank up, but they pay a company something like Â£12 a month to keep it topped up.

Can't comment on smells or efficiency though.

Rogue


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

My parents used to have oil-fired central heating for over 20 years. Never really noticed any smells although the boiler needs more servicing to stay efficient as oil leaves more sooty deposits cos its not as clean-burning as gas. But they had it serviced about every 8 months IIRC and it was no problem. Biggest problem was topping up the tank (500 gals or something like that) as it was at the far end of the garden and sunk in the ground. The tanker needed something like 300 foot of hose to get to it from the road and there were the inevitable minor spills when disconnecting the 15ft hose sections. Dad used to keep a few buckets of sand for the occasion, but they only delivered about every few months so wasnt a big prob.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I dream of Â£200-Â£300 a year!

Depends on how big the house is, how well insulated it is, whether you have an AGA installed etc etc. We have around 120m2 of floor space in our house - four beds, two reception rooms. It has stone walls 3ft thick and inside, is insulated to modern standards. We get through about 8,000 litres of oil annually. The price per litre varies incredibly with seasons and is directly related to the oil price.

For example, I have this years bills in front of me:

January 1,200 litres @ 19.60p = Â£246.96
March 2,368 litres @ 19.95p = Â£496.04
June 1,000 litres @ 20.26p = Â£212.73
August 970 litres @ 25.10p = Â£255.64

Year To Date 5,538 litres @ 21.87 = Â£1,211.37

YTD AGA 40 weeks @ 80 litres/week @ 21.87p = Â£699.84

Therefore, cost of heating year to date (ex AGA) = Â£511.53

The AGA needs servicing twice a year at Â£60 a time, and the boiler needs a annual service at Â£80 plus parts. Remember though, our heating has only been on for five months of the year so far...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Most oil fired boilers are pressure jet systems - pretty reliable as the burner assembly has improved over the years. The only problem we use to have was cleaning the ignitors which would soot up. Easy to service yourself for routine maintenance.

Smells - older conventional flue boilers which drew air from the room could smell slightly as when they were off, residue from the combustion chamber could vent into the room when the burner turned off. Nothing much though and not a problem on balanced flue types (through wall). The other thing is low frequency rumble - although modern burners are better in this effect, especially if using a balanced flue as you dont here the burner inlet.

James.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Most oil fired boilers are pressure jet systems - pretty reliable as the burner assembly has improved over the years. The only problem we use to have was cleaning the ignitors which would soot up. Easy to service yourself for routine maintenance.
> 
> Smells - older conventional flue boilers which drew air from the room could smell slightly as when they were off, residue from the combustion chamber could vent into the room when the burner turned off. Nothing much though and not a problem on balanced flue types (through wall). The other thing is low frequency rumble - although modern burners are better in this effect, especially if using a balanced flue as you dont here the burner inlet.
> 
> James.


Can you use 503.01 stuff in them?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

No aga (thank god!!) usually order 500ltrs at a time about Â£120 no more than 3 order a year maybe 4 at the most 

Have thought about ordering bigger tank and running the All-roads heating off it :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

```
Can you use 503.01 stuff in them?
```
 

Sorry Tim - 28sec Heating oil (Kerosene)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

jampott said:


> Can you use 503.01 stuff in them?


No but you can fuel a 747 with home heating kero 8)

iirc the spec for kero is more demanding as it has to pass the "wick char" test (sootiness) which Jet A1 does not....


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

We have just moved into the "country" and have oil fired central heating as well as private drainage.

Just filled up the oil tank 2000 litres for just under Â£500, I was told that it should last a year on our system again no Aga or other item that needs heating e.g swimming pool.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

BreTT said:


> I dream of Â£200-Â£300 a year!
> 
> Depends on how big the house is, how well insulated it is, whether you have an AGA installed etc etc. We have around 120m2 of floor space in our house - four beds, two reception rooms. It has stone walls 3ft thick and inside, is insulated to modern standards. We get through about 8,000 litres of oil annually. The price per litre varies incredibly with seasons and is directly related to the oil price.
> 
> ...


Holy Mutha sh*t F*/k F*/k 

I know it's colder up there but Jesus.

I live in the sticks in Kent and although my place is smaller than yours ( 3 bed) and no AGA , I get through about 1500 litres a year and thats without really thinking about conserving fuel etc. If it's cold, slightly nippy etc, it's on.

Combi Boiler sorts the hot water too. I've never really noticed smells except when you're standing next to the tank.

Your right about the variances in price though. I haggle with them everytime and always manage to get a few pence per litre off.

    I still can't get over what you spend.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oil is still cheaper than propane so I understand.

Brett - do you all wander around naked with the heating on meltdown?

Or does the CDi like a little drop? :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Oil is still cheaper than propane so I understand.
> 
> Brett - do you all wander around naked with the heating on meltdown?
> 
> Or does the CDi like a little drop? :wink:


We did have a particularly cold winter and a three month old baby in the house, so we did use the heating more than usual. That said, the AGA is either on or on...there is no alternative. I am looking to get rid of it - even second hand I can expect to get Â£3,500 for it...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The lady that lived here previously was a little anally retentive about ensuring that she had hot water at all times. We currently get all our hot water from the AGA, but the boiler can provide it and so can the immersion heater. Apparently her husband refused to get a back burner for the fireplace as well...

Anyway, I am wondering whether some of our additional oil cost is due to the way the whole setup has been pulled together. We currently have the boiler only providing our heating for the house and not the hot water (obviously). Every radiator in the house is fitted with a thermostat so that you can control the warmth in every room. With me so far?

The boiler is not of the "combi" variety, but I am not sure whether that is something to do with the house itself. It used to be two farm cottages which the previous owner knocked through into one. The boiler is at one end of the house with the AGA while the bathroom is at the other end (about 60m run in the pipes).

It is a major pain in the butt when you go to the loo - if you forget to turn on the hot water beforehand, it takes ages for the hot water to pull through and you are faced with a choice of waiting or cold water...normally around 40 seconds for the hot...

I'd like to rip out the current boiler and locate an "on demand" boiler closer to the central point in the house, or alternatively, locate two "on demand" boilers at either end of the house, one just providing hot water for the bathroom and the other providing hot water and the heating for the whole house. I'd envisage getting rid of the AGA and getting a electric range style cooker in it's place.

Anyone see any cons in this setup or something I might be missing? Anyone recommend a decent, cost effective combi boiler?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

BreTT said:


> The lady that lived here previously was a little anally retentive about ensuring that she had hot water at all times. We currently get all our hot water from the AGA, but the boiler can provide it and so can the immersion heater. Apparently her husband refused to get a back burner for the fireplace as well...
> 
> Anyway, I am wondering whether some of our additional oil cost is due to the way the whole setup has been pulled together. We currently have the boiler only providing our heating for the house and not the hot water (obviously). Every radiator in the house is fitted with a thermostat so that you can control the warmth in every room. With me so far?
> 
> ...


Wow - sounds very inefficient  Have you had someone in to see whether there is a low cost way to convert your existing boiler to CH and HW and the AGA just when you need/want it (cold spell/christmas lunch etc)?

I thought you generally had to replace your piping when you install a combi boiler as it needs to be rated for a higher pressure to get enough hot water flow? A higher pressure might be needed if you have long runs of exisiting piping.

There must be someone on here with plumbing expertise...?

btw just in the process of buying a house with oil too :wink:

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It'll be ok, she says oil fired heating won't cost much :roll: 225m2 to heat... looks like she'll have to get a part time job to keep her warm :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I've had the same oil CH boiler for fifteen years.
It's been serviced only once (when we moved it)
and it went wrong 1 week later, it's been OK for the
last 11 years (touch wood).
We used to get through 2, 2200 litre fills a year
but once we got a FLAMING AGA (don't get me started on that :evil: but they are easy and cheap to service yourself!) we needed 3 fills a year.
We discount our oil by doing a village 'group buy'.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

AGA's must be a girl thing :roll:

The ultimate "give your wife something to hang her tea towels on" :wink:

L


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

AGA for sale - buyer collects... 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> AGA for sale - buyer collects... 8)


I should think so too...

Single handedly responsible for the surge in Oil prices!!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

BreTT said:


> AGA for sale - buyer collects... 8)


What colour? :wink:

lol


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have an Aga and its buggered. Real shame because it's lovely to lean against in the winter.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> I have an Aga and its buggered. Real shame because it's lovely to lean against in the winter.


But even so, not a patch on the washing machine on "spin cycle"... :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Washing machine then nice warm AGA afterwards :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

t7 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > AGA for sale - buyer collects... 8)
> ...


Two oven in Black...I will miss it in the winter, but definitely not in the summer!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

STOP NOW! :x

BreTT can you take it off the market please :roll: :roll:

:wink:



t7 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > AGA for sale - buyer collects... 8)
> ...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

nutts said:


> STOP NOW! :x
> 
> BreTT can you take it off the market please :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


Sure thing - do you want to pay in cash or oil? If oil, 7 fills should do it.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

BreTT said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


mmmmmm black......


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Is the Raven Black or Ebony Black :?:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> The lady that lived here previously was a little anally retentive about ensuring that she had hot water at all times. We currently get all our hot water from the AGA, but the boiler can provide it and so can the immersion heater. Apparently her husband refused to get a back burner for the fireplace as well...
> 
> Anyway, I am wondering whether some of our additional oil cost is due to the way the whole setup has been pulled together. We currently have the boiler only providing our heating for the house and not the hot water (obviously). Every radiator in the house is fitted with a thermostat so that you can control the warmth in every room. With me so far?
> 
> ...


Highly inefficient in energy terms but I bet you are all warma as toast.

We have a Rayburn. Gas fired - its smaller than the Aga (but still plenty big enough). It is only for cooking and unlike an Aga it can be timed on and off - with a 20 min warm up from cold. I tend to leave it on and then just turn up the thermostat when needed in winter - or leave it on all time when/if it gets cold in winter.

Rayburns without boiler only require 1 annual service. I assume it is same for Agas. (?)

As back up, and for summer use, we also have a two plate halogen hob 'domino' sunk into work surface. Just the job.

It's cream BTW. :-*

I had our old heating boiler and tank etc all replaced with a super efficient combi condensing boiler 2 years ago - our gas bills have vitually halved since doing so.   

Boiler Service and call out on all plumbing/drains etc costs Â£14 pcm. Which is more than reasonable.

Why not decommision water boiler in Aga and use it just for cooking? Friends reckon that water heating accounts for 2/3rds of their Aga bill (the stove retains heat far better than the tank/pipes/rads etc) :idea:

Then consider one of the new super efficient combis (I think ours is a Worcester re badged by BGas) - I am hugely impressed and also do not have to worry about any water or tanks in loft anymore - which would be useful in the colder Norther climate.

Decommision Aga boiler - guess Â£300 max

2 burner or plate tablet - guess Â£150 fitted

New combi oil fired - guess for 3 bed 3 reception house Â£3500

Can't see why you shouldn't half your billed too. Just a thought.

Agas are missed when they are gone. I know. I had to leave Aga in last cottage.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Agas are missed when they are gone. I know. I had to leave Aga in last cottage.


Gary, thanks for the feedback. I know what you mean with the sentiment above, this is probably the main reason we've not got rid of the AGA yet. Got the servicing guy coming in November, will ask him what is involved and how much it will cost to decommision the water boiler...

Cheers big ears.


----------

